# Bowling Green Kentucky L&N railpark



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Paid a visit today, it was a great trip. Well worth the stop if your close by. Lots of history on the L&N and it's involvement in the Civil War. Fascinating. 

Sadly the railcars and once beautiful E-8 are in need of repair. 






































Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

It's wonderful how some people have put these old treasures on display in various locations. They carry such rich history that's definitely worth passing on to new generations.

It's also sad that they must be displayed outside, exposed to the elements which destroys their paint, rots the wooden parts, and rusts the metal ones. The items that are able to be stored indoors have such an advantage over the outdoor ones.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I have a friend who volunteers at the Train Museum in Union,Illinois.








I have to get out there again soon after seeing your presentation of your visit to the L&N Railpark.
We are so lucky to have resources like these to see how our parents and grandparents were influenced and coaxed into riding the rail in the lap of luxury and style. You can witness how freight was hauled, foods kept fresh, and commodities hauled vast distanced thru all kinds of terrain.
Thanks for sharing your trip, I love looking at those stylish passenger cars! 
Now THAT's the real thing!!!!


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

The interiors were really fascinating. The seating was surprisingly comfortable and roomy, but the cabins were rather cramped... except for the presidential.

































































Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

That E is definitely in need of new paint but otherwise doesn’t to be in terrible shape, granted I’m just looking at a pic, but I’ve seen locomotives displays that were literally rotting away, that is a nice display and the interiors seem to be intact and true to the original cars


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

SF Gal said:


> I have a friend who volunteers at the Train Museum in Union,Illinois.
> View attachment 579554
> 
> I have to get out there again soon after seeing your presentation of your visit to the L&N Railpark.
> ...


I have a friend at IRM as well, he’s retired from UP/CNW we used to work together, I haven’t been out there in about 6 years, whenever the last UP Family day was, I believe 2016, looks like they’ve built several more sheds since I’ve been there, the ones in the lower right of that pic weren’t there when I was last there, IRM does a wonderful job


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Great photos, thanks for posting.


----------



## DaveOnew (11 mo ago)

Just finished reading "Georgia Railroads" by Robert C. Jones, a fascinating History of all the different railroads that started, terminated, or ran through Georgia and border states. Circa 1800's to about 2000 including the Civil War Years. Last week, I toured 'The Southern Museum of Civil War & Locomotive History' in Kennesaw, Georgia. So rich in railroad history including the 'Ole General' of 'The Great Locomotive Chase', I highly recommend this tour for all railroaders and fans.


----------

